# [ANNOUNCE] Shutterfly Upload export plug-in



## DonMcKee (May 6, 2009)

Version 1.' of my  *Shutterfly Upload* export plugin for Lightroom 2 is now available!  This plug-in allows you to export images directly from Lightroom into your Shutterfly.com account.  It is being released as "Donation-ware".  Please visithttp://www.don-mckee.com/lightoom/shutterfly-upload/​to download or for more information.

-Don


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 6, 2009)

Congratulations Don, and welcome aboard!


----------



## Kiwigeoff (May 6, 2009)

And a big welcome from down here to Don!! Great to see more resources available for LR and people taking the initiative.:cheesy::cheesy:


----------

